# Did You Know.......



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Mrs. Paddy Martin is the only golfer to make a hole-in-one three times on the same hole within a four-day period. On Good Friday, 1960 Mrs. Martin aced the third hole of the Rickmansworth Golf Course in England. The next day she once again used an 8-iron to ace the 125-yard hole. Two days later she ace the same hole again. Over a four-day period she had aced the same hole three times, with three different pin placements. 

Larry Mize is the only golfer to chip for 140 feet to win the Masters. Greg Norman, Seve Ballesteros, and Larry Mize went to a sudden-death play-off in the 1987 Masters at Augusta. Ballesteros was eliminated when he bogeyed the first sudden-death hole. On the second hole, Norman was safely on the green, while Mize was nearly 50 yards right of the pin. Mize stunned the crowd and Norman by chipping in from 140 feet for birdie and the win.

Cy Young the only one-armed golfer to make two holes-in-one in a single day. Seventy-year-old Cy Young lost his left arm as a child, but the handiccap did not prevent him from making two hole-in-ones on January 28, 1995 at Lakeview Golf Course in Delray Beach Florida. Young aced the 96-yard first hole, then holed the 107-yard 13th.


----------



## penny cooper (Apr 9, 2012)

Did You know that Zakiya, the star golfer became the youngest player to win Georgia Golf Amateur Tour against men at the age of.. hold it.. 17!!? The woman has won many titles since then..


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Did you know... You have made me feel totally inadequate...? :dunno:


----------



## behing19 (Mar 5, 2012)

Did you know Daniel Chopra had two hole in ones in one round earlier this year.....it was a practice round.

Benjamin Ehinger


----------

